# شبكة wsn



## omer1 (30 مارس 2010)

الملخص 
تطور تكنولوجيا الاتصالات اللاسلكية والدوائر مكن من تطوير بنية تحتية تتألف من الاستشعار عن بعد ، وحساب وحدات الاتصال الذي يجعل المسؤول قادرة على المراقبة والرد على الظواهر في بيئة معينة. لبنة في بناء هذه البنية التحتية وتتألف من مئات أو آلاف صغيرة ومنخفضة التكلفة ، والأجهزة المتعددة الوظائف التي لديها القدرة على حساب المعنى والتواصل باستخدام استقبال قصيرة المدى المعروفة باسم العقد الاستشعار. الربط بين هذه العقد تشكيل شبكة تسمى شبكة استشعار لاسلكية (WSN). ومنخفضة التكلفة ، وسهولة نشر ، مخصصة وتعدد الوظائف قد تتعرض WSNs خيارا جذابا للعديد من التطبيقات. في مجال تطبيق WSNs يختلف من الرصد البيئي ، وتطبيقات الرعاية الصحية ، لعملية عسكرية ، ووسائل النقل وأمن التطبيقات ، والتنبؤ بالطقس ، لتتبع في الوقت الحقيقي ، لكشف الحرائق وهلم جرا. عن طريق النظر في مجالات التطبيق WSN يمكن القول بأنه السلكية التقليدية أو شبكة لاسلكية. ولكن في الواقع ، هذه الشبكات تتكون من بطارية تعمل العقد صغيرة مع القيود المفروضة على حساب قدراتها والذاكرة وعرض النطاق الترددي ، والأجهزة مما أدى إلى الموارد المحدودة WSN. المورد مقيدة طبيعة WSN يملي على التحديات المختلفة في عمليات تصميم والمهينة أدائها. من ناحية أخرى ، بأعداد مختلفة من التطبيقات وجود قيود مختلفة في طبيعتها يجعل من مزيد من التحدي لهذه الموارد المحدودة لتحقيق توقعات شبكات التطبيق. وهذه التحديات لا يمكن أن ينظر إليه على طبقة مختلفة من WSNs بدءا من الطبقة المادية ليصل إلى طبقة التطبيق. في التوجيه طبقة ، بروتوكولات التوجيه معنية أساسا WSN العملية. وجود هذه التحديات التي تؤثر على أداء بروتوكولات التوجيه في الناتج الإجمالي WSN تدهور الأداء. والهدف من هذه الدراسة هو التعرف على التحديات أداء WSN وتحليل أثرها على أداء بروتوكولات التوجيه. لهذا الغرض لدراسة الأدب شامل يتم تنفيذه لتحديد المسائل التي تؤثر على أداء بروتوكولات التوجيه. ثم للتحقق من أثر التحديات التي تم تحديدها من الأدب ، في دراسة تجريبية أجريت عن طريق محاكاة بروتوكولات التوجيه المختلفة ، مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار لهذه التحديات والنتائج تظهر. على أساس النتائج التي تحققت من دراسة تجريبية وتوصيات استعراض الكتابات تتم لاختيار أفضل لبروتوكول بشأن طبيعة التطبيق في وجود تحديات نظرت

​


مقدمة
الاتصالات اللاسلكية وهبوا مزايا عديدة على الشبكة السلكية التقليدية ، ويمكن لتطوير المشاريع الصغيرة ، ذات التكلفة المنخفضة ، وانخفاض القوة متعددة أجهزة الاستشعار وظيفية. الاستشعار عن هذه الأجهزة الصغيرة لديها قدرات الاستشعار ، وإجراء الحسابات ، وتنظيم الذات والاتصالات المعروفة باسم أجهزة الاستشعار. مجس هو جهاز صغير يستخدم لمعنى الشرط المحيطة لمحيطه ، وجمع البيانات ، وأنها عملية لاستخلاص بعض المعلومات المفيدة التي يمكن استخدامها في التعرف على الظواهر المحيطة بيئتها. هذه المجسات يمكن تجميعها معا باستخدام بروتوكولات الشبكات شبكة لتشكيل شبكة اتصال لاسلكيا باستخدام قنوات الترددات الراديوية. جمع هذه العقد متجانسة أو غير متجانسة الاستشعار يسمى شبكات استشعار لاسلكية ]( (WSN 1].
قدرة منخفضة التكلفة ، وصغر الحجم وسهولة نشرها من العقد استشعار تجعل من الممكن نشرها في عدد كبير في منطقة ليتم التحقيق [2]. ومن المثير للاهتمام ، على عكس غيرها من الشبكات التي تنفذ الفقراء مع النمو في حجم شبكاتها ، WSN الحصول على أقوى وأداء أفضل بقدر يتجاوز عدد العقد. بالإضافة إلى ذلك ، يمكن من دون أي تعقيدات في تكوين شبكة اتصال حجم تمدد ببساطة من خلال إضافة عدد إضافي من العقد. ولذلك ، فمن قال إن الربط باستخدام التشبيك سوف تشغل أي اتصال ممكن الطريق بحثا عن الوجهة باستخدام عقدة إلى عقدة تأمل.
بسبب كل هذه المزايا الكبيرة ، وتطبيق مجال WSNs يختلف من الرصد البيئي ، وتطبيقات الرعاية الصحية ، والعمليات العسكرية ، ووسائل النقل وأمن التطبيقات ، والتنبؤ بالطقس ، في الوقت الحقيقي تتبع [3 ، 4]. WSN هو جمع المئات أو الآلاف من أجهزة الاستشعار صغيرة العقد بعد أن قدرات الاستشعار عن بعد ، العمليات الحسابية والاتصال بين بعضها البعض أو مع المحطة الأساسية. الهيكل الوظيفي للاستشعار العقد يتكون من أربع وحدات الاستشعار التي هي ، وحدة المعالجة المركزية والراديو والكهرباء. من بين هذه الوحدات الأربع ، ثلاث وحدات هي المسؤولة عن إنجاز المهمة ، بينما وحدة الطاقة امدادات الطاقة لمجمل العملية. وظيفة للاستشعار عن وحدة لقياس الظروف المادية في البيئة مثل درجة الحرارة والرطوبة والضغط [5 ، 6]) ، وحدة المعالجة هي المسؤولة أساسا عن معالجة البيانات (إشارات) في حين أن وحدة اتصالات نقل البيانات من وحدة استشعار للمستخدم من خلال محطة قاعدة (بكالوريوس) [7]. هذه العقد استشعار صغيرة منتشرة في جميع أنحاء منطقة التحقيق إلى الحصول على معلومات عن البيئة ومعالجته وتحويله إلى مركز قاعدة [4]. من خلال النظر في WSNs مجال واحد يمكن أن نفترض أن تطبيق مثل السلكية التقليدية أو شبكة لاسلكية. ولكن الواقع مختلف جدا لأن السلكية التقليدية أو شبكات لاسلكية لدينا موارد كافية مثل سلطة غير محدودة ، والذاكرة ، طبولوجيا الشبكة الثابتة ، ما يكفي من مجموعة الاتصالات والقدرات الحسابية [18 ، 39]. ولكن على الجانب الآخر ، WSNs لديها من الموارد الطبيعة مقيدة فيما يتعلق بالطاقة ، والقدرات الحسابية وموارد الذاكرة [9 ، 3]. للأسف على الرغم من هذه الموارد المحدودة لدينا نفس التوقعات من WSNs كما أن من شبكات الحواسيب التقليدية. 
المورد مقيدة طبيعة WSNs يملي على العديد من التحديات في عمليات تصميم والمهينة أدائها. وتشمل هذه التحديات بشكل ملحوظ إدارة الاتصالات ، وغير مراقب ذات الطابع التشغيلي ، عمر شبكة والتسامح مع [10]. ولذلك ، على جانب واحد ، لتحسين الأداء WSNs هذه التحديات تتعرض للتحقيق معهم. بينما على الجانب الآخر ، يمكن أن أداء WSN يمكن أن يتحقق بشكل كبير من خلال الاستخدام الكفء للموارد. ويمكن استخدام الموارد يتعزز من خلال التركيز على العوامل التي تدخل في عمليات WSN. الاتصالات في WSN قد يؤثر بالتأكيد على مواردها. نمط من الاتصالات WSNs ينطوي على عقدة عقدة ، علما أن درجة البكالوريوس ودرجة البكالوريوس في عقدة الاتصال. هذه الرسالة ينطوي على اختيار الطريق الأمثل ، والطريق الصيانة والعمليات الحسابية الأخرى للتنافس مع توقعات المستخدمين وضمان أداء الشبكة [7]. وفقا ل[11] اختيار الطريق من كل رسالة في نمط الاتصالات يؤدي إما إلى تأخير الشبكة عن طريق اختيار طرق طويلة يتألف جهاز استشعار كثير من العقد أو الحط شبكة العمر من حيث طرق قصيرة مما أدى إلى استنزاف البطاريات. الى جانب ذلك ، لا لزوم لها الحمل على الشبكة ، والتأخير في العملية ، ليس فقط يحط تطبيق الجودة ولكن أيضا النفايات إلى موارد الشبكة. وعلاوة على ذلك ، كما نشر WSNs يمكن مشاهدته في التطبيقات الحرجة حتى لمطالب لتطبيق تختلف وفقا لطبيعتها. التطبيقات المختلفة لديها مطالب مختلفة من الشبكة والتي لا يمكن تجنبها. لذا ، هناك حاجة لبروتوكول كفاءة التوجيه الذي ينبغي أن لا تكون ملائمة لمتطلبات التطبيق ، بل أيضا مساعدة الشبكة فيما يتعلق بمواردها المحدودة وأداء جيد. لتحديد واختيار أفضل بروتوكول التوجيه للتطبيق ، فإنه مطلوب لتفهم مطالب صارمة لهذا التطبيق أولا ومن ثم لتحديد البروتوكول المناسب لتنفيذها والمحاكاة. وهناك عدة بروتوكولات التوجيه المتقدمة لWSNs. كل هذه الميزات بروتوكولات التوجيه وتتنافس مختلف والصفات. ولذلك ، فإن اختيار بروتوكول التوجيه الصحيح هو أمر حيوي. في هذه الأطروحة درسنا الرئيسيان WSNs الطبقات تطبيق أي جمع البيانات وتتبع الكائن. حددنا شرط صارم لكل من هذه الفئات. ثم تم درس البروتوكولات في تفاصيل التصميم والتحديات والاتصالات من أجل بروتوكولات التوجيه تم تحديدها. بعد ذلك ، للتحقق من تأثير من التحديات التي تم تحديدها على البروتوكولين بروتوكولات مختلفة نفذت (المحاكاة) باستخدام سيناريوهات مختلفة. مقاييس الأداء المختارة كانت تستخدم كمعيار لتقييم تطبيق البروتوكولات النظر في مطالب كذلك.
أطروحة التفصيلية​الفصل منظمة الحكيمة لهذه الأطروحة هو على النحو التالي. الفصل 2 يفسر الخلفية للبحث عن طريق إدخال المفاهيم الأساسية للWSNs ، والطبقات وتطبيق بروتوكولات التوجيه العائلات تليها لمحة عامة عن العمل ذات الصلة. الفصل 3 وصف المشكلة بالتفصيل من خلال التأكيد على بروتوكول ملاءمة. توجيه التحديات التي تم تحديدها من الأدب كما قدم في هذا الفصل. دراسة المقترح هو موضح في الفصل 4 ، واصفا اختيار الطبقات تطبيق WSN والبروتوكولات التي سيتم تقييمها ومقاييس الأداء لاستخدامها كمعيار تقييم. الفصل 5 يفسر دراسة تجريبية ، والبيئة ، محاكاة وتصميم الشبكات. توجيه التحديات التي تم تحديدها من الأدب يتم التحقق من قبل تشبه بروتوكولات التوجيه في وجود التحديات التي تم تحديدها ومناقشة النتائج مع ترد في الفصل 6. الفصل 7 يخلص الأطروحة من خلال تقديم خلاصة والاتجاهات للبحث في المستقبل.


----------



## omer1 (30 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ياشباب 
شكرا علي هذا الترحيب الطيب 
ارجو ان اكون من المساهمين في طوير هذا الملتقي 
اللهم انصر الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## omer1 (30 مارس 2010)

انا محتاج الي برنامج لمحاكاة satellite based communication system


----------

